# LEMOND Maillot Jaune



## MichaelM (Apr 9, 2003)

I think I've found a 04/05 (red, with carbon spine) N.O.S. frame for sale - but it's advertised as a 52cm. Strikes me as a bit even! To the best of my knowledge Lemonds are 49,51,53 etc etc. or were they in fact 52 during this period?


----------



## waterloo (Nov 8, 2005)

I think this is the one you're talking about...I've got one in a 57. I believe Lemonds have always been sized in odd numbers.


----------



## MichaelM (Apr 9, 2003)

That's the one. It's advertised as 04/05 - I believe it to be an 04 (not that it really matters), and like I thought Lemonds are sized in odd numbers.

I'll try the shop again - see if I get a different answer this time (one that I like).


----------



## teleguy57 (Apr 23, 2006)

*Get the bike shop to measure the frame, then confirm the size....*

Go here http://2006.lemondbikes.com/2006_bikes/buenos_aires.shtml# (same geometries as the MJ) and ask the bike shop to measure something that you can validate against this chart to confirm the nominal frame size.


----------

